# Any electricians?



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I am going to have to backfeed a older house in a couple days for A2Z. I have done this 20 or 30 times on newer homes. I was shown how to do it by an electrician on the dryer outlet. (I know a lot disagree with this). It has always been the new style 4 prong dryer outlet. This home is ancient and has the old 3 prong cord. I do not have a cord for this. I am needing some advice on this. My generator is 4 prong (2 hots, ground, neutral) my question is how do i get this down to work on the old 3 prong? Do i just not hook up the neutral? :wallbash:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't care how many times you've done this.
Every time you do it you are playing with fire.



Go ask your insurance agent if you are covered for this. I know what mine has told me.... vehemently!


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Well what can you do.. its part of their infamous "HPIR"


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Just make a jumper wire and hook it up to the neutral bar on the Panel. You can only do one side at a time but it only 15 amps so your not going to burn anything down plus it will trip the breaker if you have a short.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

is there no way to do it from the dryer outlet? I have a 4 wire dryer cord attached to a l14-20 going into the generator for newer home..


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Well what can you do.. its part of their infamous "HPIR"






A whole lot of other things are against the law as well. 

You are not a licensed electrician. I would not do it. 

Burning a house down has happened before, just ask Wannabe.
When that happens and your insurance says that is not covered......... then what are you going to do???????????????????????????

You'll be loosing all you own and filing bankruptcy. Thats what.


DON"T DO IT.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Well what can you do.. its part of their infamous "HPIR"


simple tell the cheap bastards to turn on the electric.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

OSHA will have a field day with you as well. A2Z knows it shouldn't be done but they depend on contractors not knowing better. What happens if the disgruntled former owner has left a short somewhere and the house burns down?? Your insurance won't pay. Ask them like BPWY suggested. My company gave me the same answer his did. We would be on our own. FWIW, AMS ALWAYS activated utilities for me.............


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Also check with your utility. I lived in Florida for a few years anf Georgia gets storms too. If you back feed the power from a generator without the proper disconnect switch, you are doing an illegal act. I know that in FL, if the utility co finds you back feeding without the proper disconnect switch, they will cut the lines to the home. They will not reconnect them until you properly upgrade the service. Would you like that bill??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I mentioned it to my agent his reply was "PLEASE tell me I did not hear what I think I just heard. That is some of the stupidest stuff I've ever heard of."

I assured him that I was not dumb enough to try some thing like that.

He said "Good, you would not be covered if some thing happened."


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> When I mentioned it to my agent his reply was "PLEASE tell me I did not hear what I think I just heard. That is some of the stupidest stuff I've ever heard of."
> 
> I assured him that I was not dumb enough to try some thing like that.
> 
> He said "Good, you would not be covered if some thing happened."


That's funny as it sounds like what my electrician told me, "That is dumbest thing I've ever heard of". By the way, he told me as a licensed electician he wouldnt do it either. He would however meet the POCO and perform an inspection when they turned the power on, of course his price wasn't the peanuts being offered to do an HPIR........


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a picture of the last "backfeed" that I adjusted on from a P&P Contractor. It does happen....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Previous homeowner (a woman) cracked a gas line in the basement and had wires intentionally crossed. The **** actually appears during the trashout to "visit". My guys caught it during their routine inspection. She could have killed folks all because she wanted revenge against the bank.
You have no idea if bubba ran an unfinished subpanel or wired his hot tub and could never figure out why it wouldn't work.
We have always informed the client on HPIRs that backfeeding is either not accepted, against local codes and ordinances or requires a licensed electrician for x amount additional. The discussion always ends at that.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Previous homeowner (a woman) cracked a gas line in the basement and had wires intentionally crossed. The **** actually appears during the trashout to "visit". My guys caught it during their routine inspection. She could have killed folks all because she wanted revenge against the bank.
> You have no idea if bubba ran an unfinished subpanel or wired his hot tub and could never figure out why it wouldn't work.
> We have always informed the client on HPIRs that backfeeding is either not accepted, against local codes and ordinances or requires a licensed electrician for x amount additional. The discussion always ends at that.


Wow....most people think contractors are actually employees of the bank.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Also check with your utility. I lived in Florida for a few years anf Georgia gets storms too. If you back feed the power from a generator without the proper disconnect switch, you are doing an illegal act. I know that in FL, if the utility co finds you back feeding without the proper disconnect switch, they will cut the lines to the home. They will not reconnect them until you properly upgrade the service. Would you like that bill??


You were right mtmnman. Utility company said this was "high illegal" to do. Meter must be set by utility company and service must be turned on through them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Training Day.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> You were right mtmnman. Utility company said this was "high illegal" to do. Meter must be set by utility company and service must be turned on through them.






Tell A2Z to pound sand. 


If they want you to check appliances just plug them in individually. 
Avoid the risk of a loss this way.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Their reply.. "Do you think you can test the system anyway" :wallbash: Sure! As soon as YOU turn the power on...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Their reply.. "Do you think you can test the system anyway" :wallbash: Sure! As soon as YOU turn the power on...


You I know what would be fun? Having a friend that worked for OSHA. He could call a to Z and tell them that he just caught you on a job back feeding power and he wants to know why they are directing things done this way.


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> You I know what would be fun? Having a friend that worked for OSHA. He could call a to Z and tell them that he just caught you on a job back feeding power and he wants to know why they are directing things done this way.



OSHA inspectors have friends??????????????:no:


----------

